# XBOX 360 - CHennai - Where and What to Buy



## karthik_rcs (May 22, 2007)

Hello Friends,
I am planning to buy xbox 360 for my cousin. I am not familiar about this console.
Can anyone please tell me where to get good version in chennai?
People say mod version can play all dvds where as original will play only original dvds.
Is it good to mod the xbox 360. What are the flavours available in india and where to buy good quality version.

Can anyone of you post the details of the shop in chennai?

Regards
Karthik R


----------



## ambandla (May 22, 2007)

In chennai, try 4gm store (*4gm.in). 

Note:IMHO, Modding is not recommended. You can give it a try as you can always flash the xbox 360 with the original firmwre.

Modded cases are being banned from XBOX Live (as of now, live is not available in India)

Full list of retailers recommened by Microsoft : *www.xbox.com/hi-IN/storelocator/


----------

